# John Dury on the pastoral office



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 23, 2021)

1. That Christ Jesus hath appointed Pastors and Teachers to be officers in his Church, is evident from _Joh. 10. 1, 2. the Sheep-fold—the Shepherd of the sheep._ Ephes. 4. 11. _He gave—some Pastors and Teachers._

2. That to these officers, the whole work and effect of the ordinary Administration is committed, is also evident from _Ephes._ 4, 11, till 17. where next unto the extraordinary officers of the church, who are Apostles, Prophets and Evangelists; the ordinary, who are Pastors and Teachers, are ranked: unto whom, together with the others, all is ascribed, that is to be done concerning the Church. Therefore the extraordinary officers ceasing, all is committed unto the ordinary administration, which resteth upon these, 1 _Pet. 5. 1, 2, 3, 4. Feed the flock,_ ποιμάνατε shepherdize the flock.

3. That these officers are distinct from Ruling Elders; and that Ruling Elders are subordinate unto their employment, is clear from 1 _Tim. 5. 17. The Elders that Rule well—especially they that labour in the word and doctrine._ That they are also distinct from Deacons, and that these are subordinate unto them in like manner, is clear from _Act. 6. 2, 3, 4. It is not reason we should leave the Word, and serve tables—Look out men—whom we may appoint over this business; but we will give our selves to Prayer and to the ministry of the Word._ ...

For more, see John Dury on the pastoral office.


----------

